# Nikon D40



## Munch (May 9, 2007)

This camera any good?
Don't need anything fancy but want something decent.

Thanks 

Matt


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

Great starter D-SLR, but if your not looking for anything fancy i'd maybe just stick to a decent compact camera. Panasonics seem to be getting a good write up on here.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Yeah it is a cracking camera for the money, in fact as it can now be had for £269.99 with the cash back offer it is probably the best bang for buck camera available at the moment!

http://www.cameraworld.co.uk/ViewPr...55mm+Cashback+Offer&CAT_CODE=5&SUBCAT_CODE=51


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

i can send you some pics i've taken or post them up here (i'll stick up some taken on auto mode, and some playing about if you want to see the quality?)


----------



## Munch (May 9, 2007)

That would be great, cheers


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

Munch said:


> That would be great, cheers


here you go, just some randoms from my photobucket::thumb:
































































cheers

Jonathan


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

good price here
http://ngvi.ebay.co.uk/vi?ngvi&back...sacatZ31388&pass=lDgOYp0d66u+ONVuMsw6oiQqJ6g=


----------



## Lespaul (May 23, 2006)

I've just brought a D40x which I'm very pleased with, very nice camera (same as D40 but with 10.2mp). Beware though photography is like detailing, very addictive and expensive, I've already brought a new lens 










Sample pic










Darren


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

where you get the lens?


----------



## leeshez (Dec 26, 2005)

Wow how much was that set up Darren?


----------



## Lespaul (May 23, 2006)

swordjo said:


> where you get the lens?


I brought the lens secondhand from a talk photography forum member :thumb:



leeshez said:


> Wow how much was that set up Darren?


Under £500, Camera and kit lens brought secondhand for £240, 70-300 Nikon vr lens brought secondhand for £230 

I see the start of another expensive hobby  :lol:

Darren


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

It's a very good beginner DSLR, compact (even more with a pancake lens) and so easy to use. Doesn't have the built-in commander mode like the D70 for CLS flash setups.

Im so tempted with the 70-300vr (iirc works on the FX too).


----------



## Don-R (Aug 10, 2007)

I have the older version Nikon D50 with standard 18-70mm Lens. I also then decided to treat myself to the VR 70-300mm. Its a cracking lens.

Still learning how to use the camera though, but straight out the the box i get far better piccys than i have with a compact.


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

yeah D40 will probably take better pics than almost any compact. the smaller sensors on the compacts just dont match the DSLRs at all.


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

d40x is a stunning camera, even discounting it's low price. I sold my 30d, bought a compact, and am probably going to go back to a dslr, and if I do, it'll be a d40x.


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

ryanuk said:


> good price here
> http://ngvi.ebay.co.uk/vi?ngvi&back...sacatZ31388&pass=lDgOYp0d66u+ONVuMsw6oiQqJ6g=


They are grey imports afaik. Worth spending a few more quid and getting a UK one with UK warranty.


----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

I'm pleased with my D40, fwiw. Can't argue with the 270 price tag either. Then buy a lowe pro mini topload case from amazon for about 12 quid and you're sorted.

Cheers, Russ


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

If you are talking about taking family snaps, etc then the D40 is all the camera you will ever need and is a good compromise between image quality and size!


----------



## thebigsham (Dec 11, 2007)

I have had my d40 for a while and i am very impressed. Im a total beginner and have taken some great photos with it.


----------

